# Lüfter Empfehlung  für Corsair H60 Radiator?



## Algo (14. Juli 2015)

*Lüfter Empfehlung  für Corsair H60 Radiator?*

Sagt mal kann jemand einen 120mm Lüfter für einen Corsair H60 Radiator empfehlen? Der Standardlüfter verträgt anscheinend eine horizontale Einbaulage im Gehäusedeckel anscheinend nicht gut und fängt an zu rattern.

Hab gestern mal kurz den Lüfter abgesteckt und das Geräusch war sofort weg  und dann war der Rechner wirklich gar nicht mehr zu hören. Aber so nervt es mich schon ein wenig. 
Der Lüfter des Fury X Radiators ist dagegen gar nicht zu hören. Hmmm ... da kommt mir die Idee vielleicht einfach den gleichen Lüfter zu holen den AMD auf der Fury X verbaut .... aber vielleicht hat ja von euch noch jemand eine Empfehlung.


----------



## drstoecker (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Lüfter Empfehlung  für Corsair H60 Radiator?*

Auf meiner h70 habe ich 2x Noiseblocker m12p drauf und die laufen sehr gut. Die kühleistung ist sehr hoch.


----------



## Algo (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Lüfter Empfehlung  für Corsair H60 Radiator?*

Danke dir ... werde ich mir mal anschauen.


----------



## marvinj (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Lüfter Empfehlung  für Corsair H60 Radiator?*

Ich höre immer von Noiseblocker oder Noctua, die gerne verbaut werden. Da muss aber einfach mal auf die Dicke des Radiators und den statischen Druck des Lüfters geachtet werden


----------



## Icedaft (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Lüfter Empfehlung  für Corsair H60 Radiator?*

Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PLPS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Lüfter Empfehlung  für Corsair H60 Radiator?*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PLPS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Habe die auch auf meiner h105 verbaut und bin mehr als sehr zufrieden!


----------



## Algo (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Lüfter Empfehlung  für Corsair H60 Radiator?*

Wäre der hier denn eine Alternative?
Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-PS

Den könnte ich nämlich in einem Geschäft um die Ecke nachher einfach mitnehmen. Den BlackSilentPro haben sie leider nicht :/.
Wäre immerhin 10db leiser (der Lüfter der beim H60 beiliegt hat angeblich 30db) und hätte auch leicht besseren Lüfterdurchsatz mit 98 VS 91 m³/h. Leider hab ich keine Luftdruckangabe zum H60 gefunden. 1.47mmH₂O klingt jetzt aber nicht schlecht erst mal für den eLoop.


----------



## S!lent dob (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Lüfter Empfehlung  für Corsair H60 Radiator?*

Ja, der ist drückend/push montiert auch zu empfehlen.


----------



## Algo (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Lüfter Empfehlung  für Corsair H60 Radiator?*

OK dann wird es wohl der eLoop B12-PS.

BTW ich glaube ich hab den Corsair auch als pull verbaut ... in den Produktbeschreibungen sieht man den Lüfter immer als push ... vielleicht ist das schon mein Fehler der zum rattern führt. Aber 30db ist mir eh zu laut. Werde wohl den NoiseBlocker wohl trotzdem mitnehmen.


----------



## wuascht (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lüfter Empfehlung  für Corsair H60 Radiator?*

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, geht es ja hierbei um die Kraft der Lüfter.

Welche stärkeren bzw. besseren Lüfter gibt es? Ich suche nicht auf Geräusch sondern auf Leistung optimierte Lüfter. Jemand einen Vorschlag?


----------



## Aks-ty (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lüfter Empfehlung  für Corsair H60 Radiator?*

NF-F12 industrialPPC-2000 PWM - 120mm

Luftdurchsatz: max. 121,8 m³/h
Statischer Druck: max. 3,94 mm H2O

gibts auch noch als 3000 U/min aber der ist einfach viel zu laut


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lüfter Empfehlung  für Corsair H60 Radiator?*

EK Furious Vardar. Eindeutig das was du suchst 

Leistung, pusht dir den Radiator ausm Gehäuse und leise ist er definitiv spätestens über 50% nicht mehr 

EKWB EK-Furious Vardar FF5-120: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------

